# Upset About Cookies



## yourstrulyewalani (Jun 12, 2010)

Five days ago I made chocolate chip cookies and they turned out picture perfect AND delicious.  

Today I am making the same exact recipe and my cookies are flat and they look greasy.  I am watching them like a hawk to see if the weather is effecting the bake time.  Five days ago was about 65 degrees and rainy out.  Today is mid 70's and sunny.

I know that there is no sure way anyone can tell me the reason, but could the weather change have something to do with this??

I have company showing up in five minutes.  Looks like M & M's for desert...


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 12, 2010)

Did you use butter in the recipe?

If so, it could be that the dough was warmer the second time and, in the oven the butter melted sooner, allowing the dough to spread flat before it could set.

To get around this, chill the dough before it goes into the oven.  It can be chilled on the cookie sheets all portioned out or all at once in the mixing bowl.  

The point is, it should be refrigerator cold when it goes into the oven.  This way, the dough will set in a thick shape before the butter melts and causes the cookie to spread.

You should also make sure the cookie sheets are cold.


----------



## yourstrulyewalani (Jun 13, 2010)

Ah yes that is probably what happened.  I still have some dough in the fridge so I shall experiment.  Thank you so much!


----------

